# Grace & Frankie on Netflix



## Lon (May 14, 2015)

Jane Fonda & Lily Tomlin are two of my favorites and this new series on Netflix is a real hoot. These two Septuagenarian females are divorced by their husbands who want to get married to each other since they are GAY business partners.


----------



## Cookie (May 14, 2015)

I enjoyed this series. Jane and Lily are very good, so are all the other actors.  I liked the sets and costumes, but found the storyline a bit slow and predictable, but still found it very entertaining. Hope they make more episodes. Saw a review in Chatelaine which was interesting. 

http://www.chatelaine.com/living/en...tomlin-deserve-better-than-grace-and-frankie/


----------



## Ameriscot (May 14, 2015)

I didn't like it at first as it just looked like Lily and Jane pretending to be high, etc.  But by the 3rd episode I liked it and hubby and I have watched about 7 episodes.


----------



## AprilT (May 14, 2015)

I just really enjoy how vibrant and that these women don't hide from being total human beings in every sense and yes that includes being ****** being even if it's by oneself.  I very much enjoy all the characters, the show embraces all of these characters and their varied quirks, I can so relate to these women, I may not be exactly like either, but, I sure possess many of their qualities in one way or another so, it's nice to see their frailties even if their 20 years my senior, though both are in better shape, physically when it comes to getting around, boy are they sprite.  

I enjoy watching the two women learn to adapt to each other and the friendships that build between them and their exes as well as all that goes on with their children.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 14, 2015)

AprilT said:


> I just really enjoy how vibrant and that these women don't hide from being total human beings in every sense and yes that includes being ****** being even if it's by oneself.  I very much enjoy all the characters, the show embraces all of these characters and their varied quirks, I can so relate to these women, I may not be exactly like either, but, I sure possess many of their qualities in one way or another so, it's nice to see their frailties even if their 20 years my senior, though both are in better shape, physically when it comes to getting around, boy are they sprite.
> 
> I enjoy watching the two women learn to adapt to each other and the friendships that build between them and their exes as well as all that goes on with their children.



I like Lily's character best.


----------



## AprilT (May 14, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I like Lily's character best.



It's difficult for me to like one over the other, as I know I possess a little of each of their personalities, neither to the extremes though.  I do like that Frankie was more open to friendship from the get go, but, there can also at times be something intrusive to her personality depending on the other person's point of view in life.  I did feel more on her side for sure with how to treat people, but at times she could use a filter and respect boundaries.  Then again, it would be nice to be so free a spirit.   Anyhoo, I adore both gals faults and all, though Jane did have the stick up a bit far except where the ex-con was concerned.  LOL!  But, I'm not mad at her, he makes my pulse go up a few notches as well, man oh man, something about that old guy.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 14, 2015)

AprilT said:


> It's difficult for me to like one over the other, as I know I possess a little of each of their personalities, neither to the extremes though.  I do like that Frankie was more open to friendship from the get go, but, there can also at times be something intrusive to her personality depending on the other person's point of view in life.  I did feel more on her side for sure with how to treat people, but at times she could use a filter and respect boundaries.  Then again, it would be nice to be so free a spirit.   Anyhoo, I adore both gals faults and all, though Jane did have the stick up a bit far except where the ex-con was concerned.  LOL!  But, I'm not mad at her, he makes my pulse go up a few notches as well, man oh man, something about that old guy.



Jane's character is starting to soften up but she's just too 'perfect' all the time.  Not a hair out of place and always has the makeup and clothes perfect.  Lily can be a mess and is comfy with it.  Like me.


----------



## AprilT (May 14, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Jane's character is starting to soften up but she's just too 'perfect' all the time.  Not a hair out of place and always has the makeup and clothes perfect.  Lily can be a mess and is comfy with it.  Like me.



Yes, I like that Jane is coming around.  See, I'm somewhere in between though in another life I would relate to Janes way of dress, but, that's mostly because of the world I worked in for many years.  I actually would prefer that wardrobe most days, just not in the budget nor suitable for my environment, I already gotten enough of the overdressed comments at times, I've been learning to dress a whole lot more casual and even wore jeans to a few events.  But if I could afford it, I would prefer a Ralph Lauren line of clothing of similar throughout my wardrobe, but, now have to settle for Ross and TJ Max.  Not that there's a thing wrong with that, I love to save my pennies, but, I  like the lines on the RL line.  I've even gotten used to wearing my hair much wilder every single day and I like it, though I sometimes itch for a sleeker style.  

Hmmm, I think my writing would put me more in the Franky category, on and on and on she goes.  Both ladies are nutters, so, I see personalities meshing quite well with mine.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 14, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Yes, I like that Jane is coming around.  See, I'm somewhere in between though in another life I would relate to Janes way of dress, but, that's mostly because of the world I worked in for many years.  I actually would prefer that wardrobe most days, just not in the budget nor suitable for my environment, I already gotten enough of the overdressed comments at times, I've been learning to dress a whole lot more casual and even wore jeans to a few events.  But if I could afford it, I would prefer a Ralph Lauren line of clothing of similar throughout my wardrobe, but, now have to settle for Ross and TJ Max.  Not that there's a thing wrong with that, I love to save my pennies, but, I  like the lines on the RL line.  I've even gotten used to wearing my hair much wilder every single day and I like it, though I sometimes itch for a sleeker style.
> 
> Hmmm, I think my writing would put me more in the Franky category, on and on and on she goes.  Both ladies are nutters, so, I see personalities meshing quite well with mine.



I've had jobs where I needed to dress very nicely, but I've always preferred casual.  I stopped wearing makeup when I was about 45.  I sometimes wear lipstick now, but that's it.  Not fussy about having perfect hair either.  Okay, I'm a slob........layful:


----------



## AprilT (May 14, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I've had jobs where I needed to dress very nicely, but I've always preferred casual.  I stopped wearing makeup when I was about 45.  I sometimes wear lipstick now, but that's it.  Not fussy about having perfect hair either.  Okay, I'm a slob........layful:




I never said I wasn't a slob, I especially would appreciate a bib when out and about dining.


----------



## Cookie (May 14, 2015)

I think perfect hair looks funny, tbh, it looks fake and in fact, its very very passe.  So consider yourselves in style ladies with messy hair. I think the word is tousled, not messy. I belong to the grease spot on the front of t-shirt club myself.  Have to use dish soap on the spot when doing laundry.


----------



## healthierself (May 25, 2015)

Very funny show!!!


----------

